

Fairmind – Discover how your friends really think of you - Eaglebull

With Fairmind, you can anonymously describe and evaluate your friends and check how they describe and evaluate you.
What do your friends think about you? What are their opinions on your personality, your clothing and your hairstyle? Do they think you&#x27;re funny, brainy or trusty? With Fairmind, your friends can describe how they really feel about you. You can also use fairmind to post &#x27;personal reviews&#x27; about your friends. This all is anonymously for the users
www.fairmind.co
======
Eaglebull
Hi S4M,

Yes it can be super creepy. I agreed with that. But we are curieus people. But
that's way, we might find it secretly nice.

------
JoeAltmaier
Will need lots more subscribers. Come on everybody!

Also, maybe this should be posted in "Show HN"

~~~
Eaglebull
Thanks Joe!

------
S4M
Isn't that super creepy?

